
Why C Function Macros Are Bad - paedubucher
https://gist.github.com/patrickbucher/50e5b8e7b0e95f981bc4f700109342c3
======
gus_massa
Bad macros are bad. In case the arguments appear twice, you must create an
intermediate variable to hold the result. This is also important to ensure
that all the arguments are evaluated in the correct order.

With a Google Search I found this example that is more clear and has working
code (using a GNU C extension):
[https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/cpp/Duplication-of-Side-
Effec...](https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/cpp/Duplication-of-Side-Effects.html)

